# Heavy cream, what to make with it?



## CharlieD (Dec 21, 2016)

Friend of mine brought me half a gallon of heavy cream. It is thick, like sour cream or even thicker. It is fresh, straight from farm. I'm drawing a blank. What should I make with it?
Help me with ideas.

Also I was going to post this from the phone but was not able to. What was doing wrong?


----------



## CakePoet (Dec 22, 2016)

Check out recipes for double  cream and you find a lot and you can also make clotted cream with it.


----------



## rodentraiser (Dec 22, 2016)

You can make a lot of butter and with that cream, I bet it would be good butter, too.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 22, 2016)

Mascarpone.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> Also I was going to post this from the phone but was not able to. What was doing wrong?



The recipe forums require you to specify whether the thread is a recipe, but there is no way to do that on the app - only on the website.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 22, 2016)

There are lots of ideas here, Charlie: http://www.thekitchn.com/15-recipes-to-use-up-leftover-heavy-cream-189538

Chocolate pot de crěme sounds pretty good


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> The recipe forums require you to specify whether the thread is a recipe, but there is no way to do that on the app - only on the website.



Aha, good, so I am not completely dumb. It kept asking me that, but I couldn't figure out how to do that.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 22, 2016)

Ways to use cream (I easily go through about a quart a week just by myself):


Make homemade sour cream
Make homemade ice cream
Make homemade butter
Add a splash to your scrambled eggs
Add a little to mashed potatoes
Add it to your egg nog
Add it to your coffee
Add it to pan sauces and gravies
My personal favorite: White Russians (before you ask, Charlie, it's a drink - has nothing to do with actual Russians)


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 22, 2016)

home made ice cream
Horseradish cream sauce
Ganache/  make your own cake 
a dollop on top of bowls of your good borscht instead of sour cream


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 22, 2016)

Caramels for the holidays:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2016)

Ganache.....for some of it. By special request... Gonna make a chocolate one for a Peanut butter pie later today.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 22, 2016)

I would divide it and freeze it. You can freeze and reuse after giving it a hefty shake to re-emulsify.  It will be as good as fresh.  good reading about this here: Can I Freeze Cream? - David Lebovitz


----------



## rodentraiser (Dec 22, 2016)

You can make creme fraiche and then fromage blanc.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Dec 23, 2016)

Crème brulee


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 23, 2016)

Clotted cream!!!!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 27, 2017)

CharlieD said:


> Friend of mine brought me half a gallon of heavy cream. It is thick, like sour cream or even thicker. It is fresh, straight from farm. I'm drawing a blank. What should I make with it?
> Help me with ideas.
> 
> Also I was going to post this from the phone but was not able to. What was doing wrong?


Ice cream (no need to use eggs if you are working with soft fruit such as strawberries). Not only yummy but saves and stores the cream.

You can also pipe whipped cream decorations onto a baking sheet lined with non-stick parchment and freeze them. Store in Freezer in a box and use to decorate cakes, trifles, etc., placing them while still frozen and allowing to thaw in situe.

Be careful whipping it as it can go to butter very quickly. (Still not wasted though)


----------

